# Rum Recomendations



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I am looking for a good rum that I can drink neat with a cigar.

what do you recomend


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Ron Zacapa 23


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I am looking for a good rum that I can drink neat with a cigar.
> 
> what do you recomend


captain morgans spiced rum


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Diplomatico aged rums, I like the Reserva, a large shot in a highball glass with one ice cube *REPEAT AS NEEDED*

If you can afford it, Pyrat Cask 1623, a true sippin rum. Not for the likes of me. I can't afford the *REPEAT AS NEEDED*

Pyrat Reserve is a sweet rum an not near as much as the 1623. Sips good using same method as the Diplomatico


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Ron Zacapa 23


over and over and over x 10000000000000000000!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> over and over and over x 10000000000000000000!


and, over and over and over x







!

Ron Zacapa is fantastic!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

+1 on RZ23, another worth a try is Zaya 12 yr.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ron Zacapa
Captain Private Stock
Sailor Jerry


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Zacapa with a couple of ice cubes and a squeeze of lime.

Perfect antidote for too much kid exposure.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

These are a few of my favorite Sipping Rums, in no special order. It would be hard to pick a favorite from theses, but at this time in my life I would go with the Cruzan Single Barrel.

Zacapa 23
Cruzan Single Barrel
The Kraken - Spiced Rum
Appleton Estate VX
Mount Gay Estate Extra
Mount Gay XO
El Dorado 15
Barbancourt 15


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My choices given the available options at out Gov't monopoly stores...

- 15 Ron Matusalem for light/medium sticks. 8yr Bacardi works in a pinch.
- Mount Gay Extra Old for med-bodied sticks. Havana Club Barrel Proof work well but the line has been discontinued.
- Ron Zacapa 23 or El Dorado 15 works with the full-bodied ones.

If I had the coin, my choice would be the El Dorado 21. Not as sweet as the 15yr but more balanced. Never got to try the Barbancourt 15 but I would love to...


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I love Pyrat and Zaya 12yo. I, for one apparently, don't particularly care for the Zacapa 23. I would like to try the XO though. I'm currently enjoying a glass of R.L. Seales 10yo and it's quite nice.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Goslings 151 quite tasty. Also I think I shall have to try ll rums listed in here by the end of the summer


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Kilo Kai, I guess many people havent had it but its awesome.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

definately have to go with the Ron Zacapa 23 and the Ron Millonario 15 yr solero.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

joshbhs04 said:


> definately have to go with the Ron Zacapa 23 and the Ron Millonario 15 yr solero.


I concur...one of the best sipping rums out there..
not overpriced for 23 year old rum about $ 40 a bottle.
Just 1 or 2 rocks...and you are set !! 
Ron Zacapa well worth the sips..


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Darkavenger said:


> Goslings 151 quite tasty. Also I think I shall have to try ll rums listed in here by the end of the summer


WOW!

That's a great rum for mixing but I would never consider it a sipping rum!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> WOW!
> 
> That's a great rum for mixing but I would never consider it a sipping rum!


For 40 bucks I think it is a sipping rum, I think you would ruin it if mixing.
Let me know the Rums that are "sipping" ones
that a regular person can afford for a go to Rum.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Wildone said:


> For 40 bucks I think it is a sipping rum, I think you would ruin it if mixing.
> Let me know the Rums that are "sipping" ones
> that a regular person can afford for a go to Rum.


My friend, if you think it's a sipping rum because of the way it taste, then so be it. I would never disagree, however, if you feel it's a sipping rum simply because it cost about $40, then I will have to disagree with you.

In reality, and in my personal opinion, there isn't anything out there in the world of rum, vodka, whiskey or whatever, that is 151 proof, (75% alcohol) that can be considered for sipping! But then again, that's just my opinion.

Like I said above, if you enjoy it as a sipping rum, God Bless, no one can dispute that.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Zacapa 23
Legendario 7 yr


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> My friend, if you think it's a sipping rum because of the way it taste, then so be it. I would never disagree, however, if you feel it's a sipping rum simply because it cost about $40, then I will have to disagree with you.
> 
> In reality, and in my personal opinion, there isn't anything out there in the world of rum, vodka, whiskey or whatever, that is 151 proof, (75% alcohol) that can be considered for sipping! But then again, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Like I said above, if you enjoy it as a sipping rum, God Bless, no one can dispute that.


Not based on price..to me $40 is a good price for good beverage... and RZ 23 IS ONLY 40%...but to my patate the smoothness with a rock or 2 is enjoyable ...but then again my opinion and taste buds...but please do share with me what you have come across that I could try that would help me see differently...

Kind Regards
David


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

So it looks like I'm buying a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23. Thanks for all the recommendations. With cigars I usually drink neat but when doing other things I mix. What is your favorite rum mixed drink.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

bacardi limitada reserve

It is the only reason i ever go to that part of the island when i go back

I have a few others, but they are Puerto Rican only rums.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

View attachment 56407


I like a Mojito with mixed with Captian Morgans Parrot Bay Rum

If not relaxing with straight RZ 23 with a rock.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Wildone said:


> Not based on price..to me $40 is a good price for good beverage... and RZ 23 IS ONLY 40%...but to my patate the smoothness with a rock or 2 is enjoyable ...but then again my opinion and taste buds...but please do share with me what you have come across that I could try that would help me see differently...
> 
> Kind Regards
> David


Hey David,

I posted the following in post #10 of this thread:

Zacapa 23
Cruzan Single Barrel
The Kraken - Spiced Rum
Appleton Estate VX
Mount Gay Estate Extra
Mount Gay XO
El Dorado 15
Barbancourt 15

There are hundreds of great tasting rums out there and what one considers a great sipping rum, can only be based on personal opinion. For me, when a large number of people mention the same, rum when asked he same question, and if I have never tried it, I consider it worthy of at least trying. The ones I mentioned above are some of my personal favorites and if it matters or not, they are all dark rums. At least half of the rum sold in the world is white rum, which is mostly used for mixing, but there are a fair number of white rums that make great sipping rum as well.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> WOW!
> 
> That's a great rum for mixing but I would never consider it a sipping rum!


Yea I'm an idiot and did not read the first post.

Anyhow I think I shall try zacapa this week


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Darkavenger said:


> Yea I'm an idiot and did not read the first post.
> 
> Anyhow I think I shall try zacapa this week


Zacapa 23 is one of the better sipping rums, at least in my opinion. For what it's worth, after you first pour Zacapa 23, if you start sipping right away, it tends to offer an excessive amount of alcohol. However, at least for me, if you let it rest for a few minutes before sipping, that excessive alcohol seems to disappear and the flavors become more accessible.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not really a big rum guy but have recently been dabbling in Captain Morgan Private Stock. It's smooth and has a great vanilla taste. I am definitely open to trying new rum because of my experience with this one. I'm gonna pick up a bottle of the Zacapa 23 and give it a try.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

keithfjr said:


> I'm not really a big rum guy but have recently been dabbling in Captain Morgan Private Stock. It's smooth and has a great vanilla taste. I am definitely open to trying new rum because of my experience with this one. I'm gonna pick up a bottle of the Zacapa 23 and give it a try.


I was in the liquor store yesterday and looked at the bottle, I am defiantly going to get myself a bottle next time i have a the cash


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I've thought about expanding my liquor cabinet and getting a decent rum. This site is great for getting ratings (rum - Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Proof66.com - Proof66). Blind tastings for 2 of the 3 sources of the compiled scores.

Odd that so many recommend the Zacapa yet it doesn't have a strong showing on that site. For the same price you can get the Cruzan Single barrel that JohnnyFlake recommended which is the highest scoring of all the rums on there. I'm a whisky and tequila guy so this is foreign territory to me. Good luck.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Reading reviews is just that. Be it rum, cars, or cigars. You can almosy always find a favorable review if you look hard enough.

I guess you just have to try a bunch and decide for yourself. If you need any help tasting rums, invite me over :new_all_coholic:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Reading reviews is just that. Be it rum, cars, or cigars. You can almosy always find a favorable review if you look hard enough.
> 
> I guess you just have to try a bunch and decide for yourself. If you need any help tasting rums, invite me over :new_all_coholic:


If you are ever in the Sacramento area, Rum and a cigar for sure.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> If you are ever in the Sacramento area, a drink and a cigar for sure.


and that goes for anyone


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Reading reviews is just that. Be it rum, cars, or cigars. You can almosy always find a favorable review if you look hard enough.


I'm thinking you didn't check out the site. Give it a shot. It's a great resource. If you want to find the most decorated spirits in the world that is your one stop shop. Certainly check it out before writing it off as being like every other review website. For me, who obsessively researches thing, it was an incredible tool.

They get their ranking based on:
-SF spirits results 
-Beverage Tasting Institute rating
-Wine Enthusiast rating

You can find some diamonds in the rough and can certainly try to maximize your money. With that being said, rum doesn't seem to be as heavily tested as Vodka, Whisky, and Tequila so it isn't going to be as thorough.


----------



## Daytona955i (Jul 3, 2011)

Cruzen Single Barrel is excellent, and a good middle ground.

For a darker & spicier alternative, The Kraken is excellent, and also pretty cheap. 

I'd also recommend Rhum Barbancourt Estate (I think they through a "reserve" in there too). If you like a creamier rum.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I'm thinking you didn't check out the site. Give it a shot. It's a great resource.


I actually have checked the site on your earlier post. I to do a bit of research on most anything that may be purchased.

That said, I still stand by my earlier post, reviews are subjective to the reviewer and must be weighed as such. My favorite rum site is Rum Reviews by real folks who drink almost as much as me:roll:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Some awfully good Rums out there and depending on if you use it for mixed drinks or straight your favorites can change. Havana Rum 7 yr or 15 year is my favorite for drinking it straight and then from there it goes to these:

Cruzan, Mount Gay, Zacapa Centenario, Pyrat XO Reserve....
Most of the best Rums are in the Caribbean IMO.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never had a rum I really liked.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Cigar Noob said:


> I've thought about expanding my liquor cabinet and getting a decent rum. This site is great for getting ratings (rum - Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Proof66.com - Proof66). Blind tastings for 2 of the 3 sources of the compiled scores.
> 
> Odd that so many recommend the Zacapa yet it doesn't have a strong showing on that site. For the same price you can get the Cruzan Single barrel that JohnnyFlake recommended which is the highest scoring of all the rums on there. I'm a whisky and tequila guy so this is foreign territory to me. Good luck.


I've tried several of the rums at this link and while they are certainly good mixing rums, I would not consider them sipping rums. My go-to rum is Zacapa 23.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

ko4000 said:


> +1 on RZ23, another worth a try is Zaya 12 yr.


Everyone's palate is different and that will determine your favorite. The Zaya is an excellent rum but it is too sweet for me. The Zacapa is not as sweet and more balanced for my palate.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I actually have checked the site on your earlier post. I to do a bit of research on most anything that may be purchased.
> 
> That said, I still stand by my earlier post, reviews are subjective to the reviewer and must be weighed as such. My favorite rum site is Rum Reviews by real folks who drink almost as much as me:roll:


To each their own. The point I will continue to emphasize is that with proof66.com it isn't based on subjective reviews by individuals, it is based on blind ratings done by professionals. That carries more credibility with me, YMMV.

Too bad Cigar Aficionado didn't do blind tasting, their ratings may have a little more credibility around these parts.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Another excellent sipping rum is Flor de Cana 18 yo. The younger Flor de Cana's are also very good and some people prefer the 7 yo over the 18 yo. As always, your palate will determine what is right for you.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

cruisin66stang said:


> Another excellent sipping rum is Flor de Cana 18 yo. The younger Flor de Cana's are also very good and some people prefer the 7 yo over the 18 yo. As always, your palate will determine what is right for you.


I just had some this week. Awesome sipping rum. My fav mix rum is Havana Club.


----------



## omgwtfbbq (Apr 30, 2009)

Zaya de Cana is my latest obsession


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Zaya Gran Reserva 12 Year (+/- $35)
Ron Zacapa Centenario XO (+/- $75)
Captain Morgan Private Stock (+/- $20)

The first two are by far the best sipping rums and are great with Coke. The Captain Private Stock I'll drink with Coke, but rarely sip it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Pyrat XO Reserve


I agree with Gary on this one. Just bought a bottle (I went in looking for RZ23 but couldn't find it) and am loving the orange/citrus, vanilla, brown sugar and cinnamon notes in every sip!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Appleton Estate VX
Sailor Jerry


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Another vote for Appleton. Actually drinking a glass right now.


----------



## jakekny (Oct 26, 2008)

Just recently I've been enjoying zacapa 15 and el dorado 15. Both are smooth with a marvelous variety of tasting notes.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

As stated everyone's tastes are different. I've tried all the ones listed here and found that over time my tastes have changed. I used to love Pyratt XO, but now find it very sweet, same with Zaya and Zacapa.

El Dorado is a bit different as it has sherry notes in the taste. I like this one, but also highly recommend that you don't discard Bacardi Reserve 8. Its not as sweet but has nice citrus notes and a great aroma and for the price is a great bargain. Ron Pompero Anniversary (not sure if I got that name completely correct) is also very good.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Try Havana Club Anejo Reserva, or Anejo 15 Anos.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Zacapa +1...Zaya is also excellent.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Another endorsement for Zacapa. For something lighter, I dig 10 Cane.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

+1 Ron Zacapa 23!!

idk if Havana Club is available here in the U.S.

Mt. Gay Extra Old


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

doomXsaloon said:


> +1 Ron Zacapa 23!!
> 
> idk if Havana Club is available here in the U.S.
> 
> Mt. Gay Extra Old


It is not available here. Like all products from Cuba, it is subject to the Embargo.


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

The Kraken, not to $$$ and taste great.... try it with root beer to


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

You all are killing me with the Ron Zacapa...I can't find it anywhere locally in WA because the state cartel tends to go for the big name over the good. I only have about 1/3 a bottle left and I'm scared to drink it because once its gone, I know its gone...kinda like my Don Malaquias Cuervo.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

another vote for Appleton Estate VX. I love that stuff!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> You all are killing me with the Ron Zacapa...I can't find it anywhere locally in WA because the state cartel tends to go for the big name over the good. I only have about 1/3 a bottle left and I'm scared to drink it because once its gone, I know its gone...kinda like my Don Malaquias Cuervo.


According to the state liquor board site the Zacapa 23 is in almost every store in the state... :wink:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> According to the state liquor board site the Zacapa 23 is in almost every store in the state... :wink:


Awesome, I have never seen it listed on their website or at a store...granted I haven't looked for it for quite some time, but that is cool they finally started carrying it. I know what I'll be drinking come Friday Now if they would start carrying Martin Miller Westborne, $30 Laphroaig 10 year...


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

Any dark rum works for me. On the rocks, Yum!


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

Another vote for Appleton Estate VX.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a bottle of Aniversario Pampero that I've been sipping here and there for a while. Its really tasty. I forget what I paid but it was right in the middle at my store - not at the lower end but also not at the top end - and I've really enjoyed it. ESPECIALLY with full flavor cigars.


----------



## i3arracuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I will also recommend Bacardi Reserve 8. It's very smooth and it has a very nice dried fruit taste to it. Unlike other cheap rums, it doesn't give me a splitting headache if I imbibe a bit too much. Sailor Jerry's is really good, too.

As far as a mixing rum, I find The Kraken Spiced Rum to be great.


----------

